# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Crédito agrícola: la restricción que afecta a los agricultores en Chile

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Por Álvaro Reyes, director de la Escuela de Agronomía de la Universidad Santo Tomás _ El acceso a financiamiento en zonas rurales es trascendental para asegurar una producción eficiente, donde los productores pueden escoger óptimamente los niveles de insumos e inversión en sus procesos productivos. De esta forma, productores agrícolas con acceso al crédito pueden emprender nuevos proyectos y adoptar nuevas tecnologías. Esto asegura un sector agrícola dinámico, capaz de exportar y competir con cualquier productor del mundo. 
Desafortunadamente el mercado del crédito funciona ineficientemente en muchos países. Instituciones formales e informales de crédito no alcanzan a satisfacer las necesidades de los productores agrícolas. Esta ineficiencia ha sido explicada por diferentes imperfecciones del mercado: Monopolios del crédito ejercido por prestamistas informales; grandes costos de transacción incurridos por los empresarios agrícolas; falta de información de los bancos -lo que ocasiona peligros de abuso moral o selección adversa- y problemas de selección, monitoreo y enforcement. 
En Chile, según un estudio realizado la Escuela de Agronomía de la Universidad Santo Tomás y la Universidad de Wageningen, Holanda, sólo el 19% de los productores agrícolas sufren restricción crediticia. Este resultado está muy por debajo de los reportados en otras partes del mundo, como por ejemplo Perú. En este caso, según estudios realizados en ese país, más del 50% de los agricultores se sintieron restringidos por crédito. 
A pesar del bajo porcentaje de restricción crediticia en Chile, podemos obtener diversas conclusiones respecto al alto porcentaje de agricultores que no tienen demanda por créditos. Según la investigación realizada el 81% de los agricultores no tienen demanda efectiva por crédito, ya sea porque lo obtienen de la exportadora (34.95%) o porque tienen capital propio que reinvierten en la explotación (32.52%). 
Esto significa que el 81% de estos agricultores no utilizan herramientas que podrían favorecer la inversión en el sector agrícola. De hecho, según el mismo estudio realizado por la Universidad Santo Tomás, la inversión en los agricultores de la zona central de Chile ha caído, en promedio, de 38 millones en la temporada 2005-2006 a sólo 15 millones en la temporada 2007-2008. Es decir el 66% invertía en la temporada 2005-2006, en tanto que sólo el 40% lo hizo el 2007-2008. 
Baja en la inversión que, según estudios econométricos, se debe fuertemente a la crisis financiera que afectó al mundo en 2007, también influida por la incertidumbre del tipo de cambio. 
Por lo tanto, lo más importante en cuanto al mercado del crédito agrícola es recobrar la confianza de los agricultores en el mercado agrícola. Con la recuperación de esta confianza, los agricultores estarán más inclinados a invertir y a buscar fuentes de financiamiento para ello. La recuperación de confianza de los agricultores se logra con disminución de la incertidumbre en el valor del dólar, con más alternativas de financiamiento, sobre todo de largo plazo, y mayor capacitación en herramientas financieras utilizables por los agricultores que disminuyan estas fluctuaciones de mercado. 
Recientemente en Chile se está hablando de nuevos instrumentos que van en la dirección correcta. Estos instrumentos son las Sociedades de Garantías Recíprocas, el Registro Único de Contratos Agrícolas y el fortalecimiento de instrumentos como la Bolsa de Productos Agrícolas, FOGAPE y FOGAIN. Estos instrumentos aseguran una mejora en la información de los agentes (Registro Único de Contratos Agrícolas); optimizan el uso de las garantías o segunda fuente de pago (Sociedades de Garantías Recíprocas); facilitan el acceso al crédito a empresas con menos garantías (FOGAPE y FOGAIN); o crean alternativas de financiamiento de corto plazo (Bolsa de Productos Agrícolas). Sin embargo todo este esfuerzo no será capitalizado sino se cuenta con un valor del dólar estable y alineado con su valor de largo plazo, y con una capacitación adecuada para que los empresarios sepan utilizar todas las herramientas financieras disponibles.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...ores-en-chile/* Temas similares: Artículo: Sobreoferta de paltas afecta al mercado europeo Artículo: Agricultores de menores recursos son los mejores pagadores de crédito en Agrobanco Artículo: Exportadores afirman que coyuntura electoral no afecta exportaciones Crédito agrario se incrementó en 50% este año sumando S/. 3,047 millones Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan

----------

